# Disgusting!!!



## chanelle92

So I'm watching Maury as you do when your being a bum and can't be arsed doing anything! And I'm actually disgusted... It's the episode about obese children! How can you feed your child so much that they weigh 218 pounds (15 stone something) at the age of 5 :dohh: 

And the worst thing is most of the parents are proud of what there feeding thier children! I mean feeding your 2 year old fizzy pop, a whole pizza and a bowl of ice cream with sweets just for lunch theres just no need!! I mean i'm not a health freak or anything but it's just so sad!!! Sorry girls just thought I'd have abit of rant lol

xx


----------



## YoungMum92

I'm watching now on +1 
I feel physically sick!!!!
How can these parents do that to their children!!!!


----------



## chanelle92

YoungMum92 said:


> I'm watching now on +1
> I feel physically sick!!!!
> How can these parents do that to their children!!!!

I honestly don't know! There comes a time when you must realise your effectively killing your own child!! Poor little things x


----------



## trinaestella

lmao it's always ok to rant, just hope you're feeling better now :laugh2:


----------



## beanzz

Poor kiddies. The parents only have themselves to blame if the kids die before them :(


----------



## chanelle92

trinaestella said:


> lmao it's always ok to rant, just hope you're feeling better now :laugh2:

Haha i feel much better now :) After watching jezza kyle and then maury it just tipped me over the edge haha God i need to get a life lol x


----------



## Shaunagh

Me and my mum sometimes watch Maury when nothing else is on.
The people on there are shameful!

Like the, 'This is the 99th guy i'm testing, is he the father of my baby..?' And he's not. :dohh: And i just want to laugh in the face of the women who deny having ever cheated, and then their partner isnt the father. I'm like, what did you think was gunna happen!?

Went off on my own little rant, sorry. But i completely agree with you, feeding your child like this is disgusting! Surely the two most important things you want for your child is health and happiness. No child can be healthy or happy when they're being fed like that.. :growlmad: xx


----------



## chanelle92

Shaunagh said:


> Me and my mum sometimes watch Maury when nothing else is on.
> The people on there are shameful!
> 
> Like the, 'This is the 99th guy i'm testing, is he the father of my baby..?' And he's not. :dohh: And i just want to laugh in the face of the women who deny having ever cheated, and then their partner isnt the father. I'm like, what did you think was gunna happen!?
> 
> Went off on my own little rant, sorry. But i completely agree with you, feeding your child like this is disgusting! Surely the two most important things you want for your child is health and happiness. No child can be healthy or happy when they're being fed like that.. :growlmad: xx

Haha You rant as much as you want hun :haha: Your right though I find both Maury and Jezza pathetically funny. Especially when jezza starts arguing he's so blunt i love it!! Maury's too nice! Jeremy would have given them parents a right telling off!! xx


----------



## Shaunagh

chanelle92 said:


> Haha You rant as much as you want hun :haha: Your right though I find both Maury and Jezza pathetically funny. Especially when jezza starts arguing he's so blunt i love it!! Maury's too nice! Jeremy would have given them parents a right telling off!! xx

Ohh, i HATE Jeremy Kyle! If i could punch one person in the face, it would be that man. He's such a hypocrite. He used to be a gambling addict, and he's cheated on his wife several times.
xx


----------



## chanelle92

Shaunagh said:


> chanelle92 said:
> 
> 
> Haha You rant as much as you want hun :haha: Your right though I find both Maury and Jezza pathetically funny. Especially when jezza starts arguing he's so blunt i love it!! Maury's too nice! Jeremy would have given them parents a right telling off!! xx
> 
> Ohh, i HATE Jeremy Kyle! If i could punch one person in the face, it would be that man. He's such a hypocrite. He used to be a gambling addict, and he's cheated on his wife several times.
> xxClick to expand...

Offfttt naughty Jezza! I knew he used to gamble but i didn't know about the cheating thing :dohh: xx


----------



## SarahMUMMY

I love Jezza! ive seen a few people ino on there and its so embarrasing.. the worst bit is ive seen people on there that have kids in my little brothers school (he goes to a church school, ino its not relavent or anything , and my family arnt really that religous, but it makes you wonder what there kids are doing there :haha: lol)

People that feed there kids shit make me feel physically sick. i dont eat really healthy but i dont just munch out on crap either.. i find it really wrong that parents feed there kids pizzas, chips, shit EVERYDAY! Okay once or 2 fine but everyday! You just dont do it. But then chances are there fat lazy shits too :)
And they propa big up older parents PFFTT :haha:


----------



## trinaestella

Can i join in?

EVERY **** on jeremy kyle is chavvy, ugh and theyre so ugly too :L one girl actually put me off my breakfast, im not lying
but i find it entertaining though loool. i remember one lesbian was on there and then i seen her cleaning our shopping centre, haha she works as a cleaner lmfao :rofl:

x


----------



## chanelle92

SarahMUMMY said:


> I love Jezza! ive seen a few people ino on there and its so embarrasing.. the worst bit is ive seen people on there that have kids in my little brothers school (he goes to a church school, ino its not relavent or anything , and my family arnt really that religous, but it makes you wonder what there kids are doing there :haha: lol)
> 
> People that feed there kids shit make me feel physically sick. i dont eat really healthy but i dont just munch out on crap either.. i find it really wrong that parents feed there kids pizzas, chips, shit EVERYDAY! Okay once or 2 fine but everyday! You just dont do it. But then chances are there fat lazy shits too :)
> And they propa big up older parents PFFTT :haha:

Haha I've heard of one girl from where i live thats been on Jezza! She went on to prove she hadn't cheated! Well turns out she did cheat!! Which is what i don't get Why go on a show to prove you didn't cheat if you blatently know you did :dohh: How embarrasing!! But tbh some of the stuff i'd heard about her i'm really not surprised she ended up on jeremy kyle lol

Yeah all the parents were 'adults' and honestly didn't think they were doing anything wrong :s It's just sick!!!


----------



## chanelle92

trinaestella said:


> Can i join in?
> 
> EVERY **** on jeremy kyle is chavvy, ugh and theyre so ugly too :L one girl actually put me off my breakfast, im not lying
> but i find it entertaining though loool. i remember one lesbian was on there and then i seen her cleaning our shopping centre, haha she works as a cleaner lmfao :rofl:
> 
> x

:haha: I know what you mean! The drama is so entertaining tho! I just think how do you have time for all this drama when you have 5 kids to 5 different dads 3 of which are drug dealers that play on the xbox all day and get high :dohh: x


----------



## trinaestella

lmaoo! i know, people these days eh :dohh:
you gotta feel sorry for the kids though :nope:


----------



## rainbows_x

Ugh, I seriosly hate people like that. Children don't NEED sugary crap! A once in a while treat I guess I can understand, but everyday?! It's like when people ask why I don't give Ava juice... Urm there is NO need! At least I know she won't have rotten teeth by the time she's 4 :dohh:


----------



## sarah0108

15 stone?!


----------



## Dragonfly

That was a few years ago the girl that couldnt walk hardly, she has now lost the weight but hadto be taken off the mum by social (of whatever its called in America) she will never walk right as her bones formed that way in her legs. The mum is still fat though so clearly wasnt going along with the diet plan. Her daughter will always suffer but she is a beautiful girl. I seen it on youtube .


----------



## Dragonfly

trinaestella said:


> Can i join in?
> 
> EVERY **** on jeremy kyle is chavvy, ugh and theyre so ugly too :L one girl actually put me off my breakfast, im not lying
> but i find it entertaining though loool. i remember one lesbian was on there and then i seen her cleaning our shopping centre, haha she works as a cleaner lmfao :rofl:
> 
> x

At least she works, someone has to do it. probably the 
only one that ever did work on that show.


----------



## x__amour

It's definitely crazy. :nope:


----------



## nicolefx

trinaestella said:


> Can i join in?
> 
> EVERY **** on jeremy kyle is chavvy, ugh and theyre so ugly too :L one girl actually put me off my breakfast, im not lying
> but i find it entertaining though loool. i remember one lesbian was on there and then i seen her cleaning our shopping centre, haha she works as a cleaner lmfao :rofl:
> 
> x

You do realise how 'chavvy' you sound by using such a horrible swear word, slagging off how others look and looking down on someone because they are a cleaner?


----------



## jemmie1994

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_ElXYzFX_w

nuff said


----------



## rainbows_x

jemmie1994 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_ElXYzFX_w
> 
> nuff said

Nom nom nom Tim Minchin <3


----------



## SarahMUMMY

chanelle92 said:


> SarahMUMMY said:
> 
> 
> I love Jezza! ive seen a few people ino on there and its so embarrasing.. the worst bit is ive seen people on there that have kids in my little brothers school (he goes to a church school, ino its not relavent or anything , and my family arnt really that religous, but it makes you wonder what there kids are doing there :haha: lol)
> 
> People that feed there kids shit make me feel physically sick. i dont eat really healthy but i dont just munch out on crap either.. i find it really wrong that parents feed there kids pizzas, chips, shit EVERYDAY! Okay once or 2 fine but everyday! You just dont do it. But then chances are there fat lazy shits too :)
> And they propa big up older parents PFFTT :haha:
> 
> Haha I've heard of one girl from where i live thats been on Jezza! She went on to prove she hadn't cheated! Well turns out she did cheat!! Which is what i don't get Why go on a show to prove you didn't cheat if you blatently know you did :dohh: How embarrasing!! But tbh some of the stuff i'd heard about her i'm really not surprised she ended up on jeremy kyle lol
> 
> Yeah all the parents were 'adults' and honestly didn't think they were doing anything wrong :s It's just sick!!!Click to expand...

LOL! cant even understand why they embarrase them selds like that. obviously proud. though i dont no why. :haha:


----------



## v2007

Arrr i love Maury. 

Watched it today. 

What annoyed me more was when the kids were wondering around the studio the crew has left junk food out all over the place for the kids to eat :grr:

Proper shock tv. 

V xx


----------



## v2007

trinaestella said:


> Can i join in?
> 
> EVERY **** on jeremy kyle is chavvy, ugh and theyre so ugly too :L one girl actually put me off my breakfast, im not lying
> but i find it entertaining though loool. i remember one lesbian was on there and then i seen her cleaning our shopping centre, haha she works as a cleaner lmfao :rofl:
> 
> x

Well at least she HAS a job!!!!

Probably one of the most if not the most offensive posts i have ever seen on BnB!!!!!


----------



## SarahMUMMY

nicolefx said:


> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> Can i join in?
> 
> EVERY **** on jeremy kyle is chavvy, ugh and theyre so ugly too :L one girl actually put me off my breakfast, im not lying
> but i find it entertaining though loool. i remember one lesbian was on there and then i seen her cleaning our shopping centre, haha she works as a cleaner lmfao :rofl:
> 
> x
> 
> You do realise how 'chavvy' you sound by using such a horrible swear word, slagging off how others look and looking down on someone because they are a cleaner?Click to expand...




Dragonfly said:


> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> Can i join in?
> 
> EVERY **** on jeremy kyle is chavvy, ugh and theyre so ugly too :L one girl actually put me off my breakfast, im not lying
> but i find it entertaining though loool. i remember one lesbian was on there and then i seen her cleaning our shopping centre, haha she works as a cleaner lmfao :rofl:
> 
> x
> 
> At least she works, someone has to do it. probably the
> only one that ever did work on that show.Click to expand...



Hate to say it guys but your comments are kind of harsh. everyone has the right to express there opinions.. and ino people come on here to "let off steam" but i think you all need to drop the bitchyness..if you dont like what someone has said shrug it off because everyone thinks differently


----------



## Dragonfly

I think I have a right to comment on that it was rude, so what if she is a cleaner she has a job! I wont stand here and let someone put down someone for working. There would be complaining if she was on the dole.


----------



## v2007

And what does the fact she is gay got to do with anything :wacko:


----------



## SarahMUMMY

at the end of the day yeah it was abit out of order, but theres really no need to be like that.. i have av 2 lezbian aunties and so does my OH we have rather alot of friend that are gays, lezbians, bisexuals. i also have several family members that are cleaners. and clean a club my self yet i took no offence to it.. theres no need to be a bitch back is there..


----------



## Dragonfly

SarahMUMMY said:


> at the end of the day yeah it was abit out of order, but theres really no need to be like that.. i have av 2 lezbian aunties and so does my OH we have rather alot of friend that are gays, lezbians, bisexuals. i also have several family members that are cleaners. and clean a club my self yet i took no offence to it.. theres no need to be a bitch back is there..

well good for you :thumbup: but we all arnt like you.


----------



## SarahMUMMY

huh well no skin of my nose. morngy cow.


----------



## xxchloexx

Dont come on just to leave comments actually LOOKING to start an argument.. If you had a problem with what she said send her a private message.. This is only going to start a heated argument. She wasn't looking to start a fight. This thread will of course now be locked soon because of this. I dont no why people comment back with such bitchiness on a pregnancy thread where there are hormonal women. If you dont agree with what she said fine keep it to your self or else take it up with her in a mature way not by slating her on the thread.. GEEEEZE


----------



## Dragonfly

SarahMUMMY said:


> huh well no skin of my nose. morngy cow.

What did you just call me? morngy? :finger:


----------



## Wobbles

Morngy? :lol: *goes to look it up*!


----------



## Wobbles

I wish we could tag on BnB but Dragonfly ... :rofl: are you morngy? 

I'm sorry but it's Friday night (well just past) :lol:

Sarah you found it highly amusing the person was a cleaner but you go on to say you were/are? What has sexuality got to do with it? Shes's a lesbian and a cleaner ...oh hahaha? I'm straight and was employed as a cleaner for High Street shops (boots, wilkinsons, WH Smiths etc) to make ends meet in the real world when I was 20 ... is that funny or was it just because the person you mention is gay that makes it highly amusing (Quote" i remember one lesbian was on there and then i seen her cleaning our shopping centre, haha she works as a cleaner lmfao")?


----------



## Wobbles

*Sorry I locked by mistake*! Re-opened.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I think 'morngy' may have been a misspelling if 'mongy'..
I also hate it when girls who arnt pregnant come in and comment trying to start an arguement with hormonal pregnant girls..
Most of the arguements on here are started that way.. 
Yes Trina used a word that some may find offensive.. But really! :dohh: report or take it up with her.. Arent you meant to be the mature ones?

Ih and if i were trying to describe someone.. I may use there sexuality as a description..
Just as id use the fat one. Thin one. Tall one. Short one..
I dobt think anything was meant by that so why pick it apart and make it.out to be more than it was :shrug:


----------



## Dragonfly

I still never heard of mongy must be a regional thing. Anyway thats not very mature at all. Neither is insulting people over their jobs. Maybe some here who want to get involved should not instead of telling people who took exception to the insult to stay out of it. I would have thought it would be mature in here also Nade regardless of age but maybe I am wrong on that.


----------



## Dragonfly

Wobbles said:


> I wish we could tag on BnB but Dragonfly ... :rofl: are you morngy?
> 
> I'm sorry but it's Friday night (well just past) :lol:
> 
> Sarah you found it highly amusing the person was a cleaner but you go on to say you were/are? What has sexuality got to do with it? Shes's a lesbian and a cleaner ...oh hahaha? I'm straight and was employed as a cleaner for High Street shops (boots, wilkinsons, WH Smiths etc) to make ends meet in the real world when I was 20 ... is that funny or was it just because the person you mention is gay that makes it highly amusing (Quote" i remember one lesbian was on there and then i seen her cleaning our shopping centre, haha she works as a cleaner lmfao")?

Well I live in the Mourns area sounds like a nikname for that :haha:


----------



## Deonsmommy

I hate that. And then when the childs in school s/he will be teased for being "fat". and the parents dont care. it makes me angry. im all for candy and ice cream and t.v., but im for veggies and fruits and exercise too. i mean theres gotta be a limit.


----------



## chanelle92

Dragonfly said:


> I still never heard of mongy must be a regional thing.

I think it is a regional thing! It's quite common for it to be pronounce 'morngy' here instead of 'moangy'. What can i say we're from Yorkshire where we like to make up new words and be lazy with our pronunciation haha. When i go down south to see my cousins they always take the mick out of my accent and say i sound like a farmer :s lol


----------



## chanelle92

Deonsmommy said:


> I hate that. And then when the childs in school s/he will be teased for being "fat". and the parents dont care. it makes me angry. im all for candy and ice cream and t.v., but im for veggies and fruits and exercise too. i mean theres gotta be a limit.

Yeah there has to be a limit!! It's not exactly about what the kids are eating that angers me (although i don't agree with fizzy pop at such a young age.) It's more about the amount there parents are letting them have like a whole pizza??? :dohh: And eating big meals every 2 hours i just don't get how you can watch your child become so big.


----------



## v2007

Morngy i use a lot. 

I come from Leeds and its a coloquial word. 

Means crabby, tired or that way out. 

V xxx


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

v2007 said:


> Morngy i use a lot.
> 
> I come from Leeds and its a coloquial word.
> 
> Means crabby, tired or that way out.
> 
> V xxx

Well if thats what it means i believe she chose her words correctly :coffee:


----------



## xxchloexx

I love when people who are in like 30s come to teen section just looking for a post to start an argument over... how mature.
They must scroll through all our threads waiting for someone to say something that they say is "inappropriate" I think we talk on here how we would talk to our young friends... if they cant handle how we word our sentences then dont look its sooo simple. Thats why there is so many other sections for these very MATURE people.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am not in my 30s I looked on the new posts. And why cant I post anywhere here is there a rule? maybe stop looking down your nose at people less fortunate to have wonderful jobs like yourselfs then! you all must have better jobs than cleaners I take it.


----------



## KittyVentura

Just going to highlight the summary of this section as written by BnB mods/admins.

"*Teen Pregnancy*
Young and pregnant? Come and talk to other teen mothers-to-be and *helpful adults who can give support and advice on issues relating to teen pregnancy*."

So this is NOT just a place for teens to post about whatever they like. Adults are welcome too... to be helpful and give advice. I think it is helpful to have inappropriate language and behaviour (such as insulting someone over their job/sexuality) brought to your attention. As an adult I'd not let such things go unchided or uncommented on in real life so I certainly wouldn't on the internet. 

xx


----------



## xxchloexx

Yeah exactly HELPFUL she was not being helpful she was trying to start an argument..
I dont think we need people coming in here giving us a smack on the wrist for saying something.. we had our parents for that.
We may be young but were having a child and dont need people helping us think about our actions.. come on were not 6.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

You say about us looking down our noses at you? Hypocrite much?
I dont see where you get off belittling people. Does it give you some satisfaction?
Yes you can post here.. I'm not a teen and i do.. But i also dont start arguements with girls for the sheer hell of it. Grow up!
You've got children. Concentrate on them rather than 'telling off' girls over the internet.. How patronising!
:coffee:


----------



## SarahMUMMY

best about it i only commented because i didnt think it was fair that they had ago at her over somethin she said though maybe it was a little in appropriate.. i certainly didnt deserve her to have ago at me for trying to stop something she clearly came looking for.


----------



## trinaestella

SarahMUMMY said:


> nicolefx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> Can i join in?
> 
> EVERY **** on jeremy kyle is chavvy, ugh and theyre so ugly too :L one girl actually put me off my breakfast, im not lying
> but i find it entertaining though loool. i remember one lesbian was on there and then i seen her cleaning our shopping centre, haha she works as a cleaner lmfao :rofl:
> 
> x
> 
> You do realise how 'chavvy' you sound by using such a horrible swear word, slagging off how others look and looking down on someone because they are a cleaner?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> Can i join in?
> 
> EVERY **** on jeremy kyle is chavvy, ugh and theyre so ugly too :L one girl actually put me off my breakfast, im not lying
> but i find it entertaining though loool. i remember one lesbian was on there and then i seen her cleaning our shopping centre, haha she works as a cleaner lmfao :rofl:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> At least she works, someone has to do it. probably the
> only one that ever did work on that show.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh be quiet :dohh:
> Dont like what i said, then boohoo go cry me a river.
> What i actually found funny incase you're wondering, is the fact i saw her on jeremy kyle and next i saw her cleaning the shopping centre in my town.
> And to be honest theres nothing wrong with being a cleaner, yes atleast she's got a job.. but i've had better :)
> Why comment anyway? I talk how i want, we're all of the same age group in here and this is how most of us talk to eachother in real life.
> Obviously your input wasnt necessary and nobody asked for it, so trot along now :coffee:Click to expand...


----------



## trinaestella

And if i offended anyone i didnt mean to, wasnt intentionally meant in a mean way, as i said its funny because i saw her on TV and didnt know she lived in my town :flower:


----------



## prayingforkid

trinaestella said:


> And if i offended anyone i didnt mean to, wasnt intentionally meant in a mean way, as i said its funny because i saw her on TV and didnt know she lived in my town :flower:

 I dont think you need to apologize trina... some people on here are too sensitive in my opinion. :winkwink:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

How strange that a thread about over feeding children turned into an arguement about cleaners lol... I love maury! Il never forget an episode i watched where a woman was getting a DNA test on her Non identical twins and they had different dads! That is so rare! :flower: xx


----------



## Amber4

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> How strange that a thread about over feeding children turned into an arguement about cleaners lol... I love maury! Il never forget an episode i watched where a woman was getting a DNA test on her Non identical twins and they had different dads! That is so rare! :flower: xx

I didn't even know that was possible! I guess anything is on Maury though :haha:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Amber4 said:


> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> How strange that a thread about over feeding children turned into an arguement about cleaners lol... I love maury! Il never forget an episode i watched where a woman was getting a DNA test on her Non identical twins and they had different dads! That is so rare! :flower: xx
> 
> I didn't even know that was possible! I guess anything is on Maury though :haha:Click to expand...


Lol i knew it was possible but very VERY rare, she had sex one day with one guy and sex like 8 hours later with a different guy, and her egg split in two and the two different sperms fertilised hence the two dads! i was still shocked though lol xx


----------



## nicolefx

trinaestella said:


> SarahMUMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicolefx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> Can i join in?
> 
> EVERY **** on jeremy kyle is chavvy, ugh and theyre so ugly too :L one girl actually put me off my breakfast, im not lying
> but i find it entertaining though loool. i remember one lesbian was on there and then i seen her cleaning our shopping centre, haha she works as a cleaner lmfao :rofl:
> 
> x
> 
> You do realise how 'chavvy' you sound by using such a horrible swear word, slagging off how others look and looking down on someone because they are a cleaner?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> Can i join in?
> 
> EVERY **** on jeremy kyle is chavvy, ugh and theyre so ugly too :L one girl actually put me off my breakfast, im not lying
> but i find it entertaining though loool. i remember one lesbian was on there and then i seen her cleaning our shopping centre, haha she works as a cleaner lmfao :rofl:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> At least she works, someone has to do it. probably the
> only one that ever did work on that show.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh be quiet :dohh:
> Dont like what i said, then boohoo go cry me a river.
> What i actually found funny incase you're wondering, is the fact i saw her on jeremy kyle and next i saw her cleaning the shopping centre in my town.
> And to be honest theres nothing wrong with being a cleaner, yes atleast she's got a job.. but i've had better :)
> Why comment anyway? I talk how i want, we're all of the same age group in here and this is how most of us talk to eachother in real life.
> Obviously your input wasnt necessary and nobody asked for it, so trot along now :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I apologize then - I obviously took your comment the wrong way, which I think is a pretty simple thing to do on a forum considering there is no tone of voice, reading of facial expressions etc, when you read it blandly your comment could come across as quite rude which by the sounds of things wasn't your intention. So like I said i'm sorry :flower:.
> 
> For the other posters though - i'm a teen, i'm pregnant and I still found the original comment to be rude initially. Maybe if you read alot of trinaestella's posts then you would view it from a different light as you know she wouldn't think like that? Anyway moving on LOL :thumbup:. xClick to expand...


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> How strange that a thread about over feeding children turned into an arguement about cleaners lol... I love maury! Il never forget an episode i watched where a woman was getting a DNA test on her Non identical twins and they had different dads! That is so rare! :flower: xx

Omg i was watching 'one born every minute USA' and (i will appologise now if anyone gets offended by how i describe these women..:coffee:)
They were black lesbians... 

And they were having twins obvs from a donar..
But they used 2 friends.. One black one white and had no idea who's sperm went into each egg.. Was just pot luck i guess.. And one was black and one was white!

Random but it reminded me of this lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Nade..Tadpole said:


> You say about us looking down our noses at you? Hypocrite much?
> I dont see where you get off belittling people. Does it give you some satisfaction?
> Yes you can post here.. I'm not a teen and i do.. But i also dont start arguements with girls for the sheer hell of it. Grow up!
> You've got children. Concentrate on them rather than 'telling off' girls over the internet.. How patronising!
> :coffee:

Hold on here first off laugh at a girl for being a cleaner then I object to it and you say I am belittling? seriously. LOL!


----------



## SarahMUMMY

Nade never said anythin in the argument for one.

and 2 she never laughed because she was a cleaner, she laughed because she realised she lived near her and at the time she was cleaning a shopping center. and seriously how long you guna carry this on for? how old are you? because seriously you should be hold enough to no better.


----------



## WantingABubba

xxchloexx said:


> I love when people who are in like 30s come to teen section just looking for a post to start an argument over... how mature.
> They must scroll through all our threads waiting for someone to say something that they say is "inappropriate" I think we talk on here how we would talk to our young friends... if they cant handle how we word our sentences then dont look its sooo simple. Thats why there is so many other sections for these very MATURE people.

How is ANYONE starting an argument? She objected to an offensive post! Don't use the fact that you're teenagers as an excuse, 'cos it's not. You're going to be Mothers, so you should be 'very MATURE', as you put it.


----------



## Elizax

If you're offended/don't like something someone has written take it up with them personally.
I don't come on a support site to read petty arguments, we're supposed to be offering advice and being helpful not belittling each other and being complete bitches.

Sorry but I'm just sick of the sight of arguments on here now!


----------



## Avalanche

Gosh, talk about people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. If I couldn't string a sentence together I certainly wouldn't be making fun of someone for being a cleaner and their sexual orientation.

I think everyone is not only sick of the fights that come from teen pregnancy, but also the vitriolic and immature posts that start it all off. Teen pregnancy is not a closed forum and if anyone had posted ridiculing another person like that they would have been brought up on it too as its inappropriate. You can't be rude and offensive and say 'but we're teens and this is a teen section and we're pregnant and hormonal.' Sorry it doesn't work like that.

There are plenty of teens on here that are mature, supportive and nice people. It's a shame that there are others who give the whole section a bad name.


----------



## trinaestella

lol, sorry i just find all these random women wagging their fingers at us so hilarious.
i apologised, and if you don't like it then.. sorry can't do no more for you hun :flower:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Dragonfly said:


> Nade..Tadpole said:
> 
> 
> You say about us looking down our noses at you? Hypocrite much?
> I dont see where you get off belittling people. Does it give you some satisfaction?
> Yes you can post here.. I'm not a teen and i do.. But i also dont start arguements with girls for the sheer hell of it. Grow up!
> You've got children. Concentrate on them rather than 'telling off' girls over the internet.. How patronising!
> :coffee:
> 
> Hold on here first off laugh at a girl for being a cleaner then I object to it and you say I am belittling? seriously. LOL!Click to expand...

I made no comment about anyone being a cleaner. Read back darling and get some facts straight before letting that tongue of yours loose :thumbup:
I ACTUALLY made no comment at all about what was said about that woman.. I addressed Trina's use of the word ****.. Filthy language :smug:


----------



## Dragonfly

Avalanche said:


> Gosh, talk about people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. If I couldn't string a sentence together I certainly wouldn't be making fun of someone for being a cleaner and their sexual orientation.
> 
> I think everyone is not only sick of the fights that come from teen pregnancy, but also the vitriolic and immature posts that start it all off. Teen pregnancy is not a closed forum and if anyone had posted ridiculing another person like that they would have been brought up on it too as its inappropriate. You can't be rude and offensive and say 'but we're teens and this is a teen section and we're pregnant and hormonal.' Sorry it doesn't work like that.
> 
> There are plenty of teens on here that are mature, supportive and nice people. It's a shame that there are others who give the whole section a bad name.

spot on. :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

I don't think there is really any explanation needed as to why this thread has now been closed. The last two pages are mostly people arguing at/with one another. No one wants to read that. If you have an issue take it to PM or put each other on ignore.


----------

